# Does it exist: 9mm, compact, ambidextrous, DAO, external safety



## R32Jake

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, and would appreciate your help for my first handgun. I just received my carry permit, and while I'm not new to guns in general, this will be my first handgun. I will primarily be using this for home defense, range shooting, and occasional carry. I've been doing a lot of research and *think* I know what I want in a gun: 

As the title states, I'm looking for a 9mm compact/subcompact. Being a lefty, I would like something with ambidextrous controls. I also like the idea of having a consistent trigger pull for all shots, hence the dual action only. Lastly, I really would like to find something with an external/manual safety. I know many will say that you don't need/ don't want a safety in a carry gun, but I've heard too many horror stories of accidental discharge, and would like to be on the safe side. 

As if that wasn't enough, I would like something that is both reliable and affordable.  

Does the above combo even exist? (Or does it exist out of the box, I guess I should be asking). I've been looking at a lot of different pistols, but none seem to fit all of my above criteria. Feel free to suggest other alternatives/ compromises to what I'm looking for. After all, I'm hear looking for advise and your expertise!

Thanks!


----------



## 45Sidekick

glock 19 but the glock is a sao which should still be fine unless you have a light primer strike, which you'll have to rack it back to try again. but as long as you use premium ammo and buy the gun in relatively good shape and keep it maintained, it will cut down the chances of a light strike. btw welcome from the great state of shooting stuff* alabama


----------



## Holly

Product: Smith & Wesson M&P9c - Compact Size, Thumb Safety


----------



## 45Sidekick

oh and i forgot to mention the safe-action trigger system(which is great). now im sure you've heard this before, you are the biggest safety feature for any gun. but i can understand your concerns, so keep off that trigger unless your pointed downrange lol


----------



## R32Jake

45Sidekick said:


> glock 19 but the glock is a sao which should still be fine unless you have a light primer strike, which you'll have to rack it back to try again. but as long as you use premium ammo and buy the gun in relatively good shape and keep it maintained, it will cut down the chances of a light strike. btw welcome from the great state of shooting stuff* alabama


Thanks for the quick replies, guys. As for the 19, I haven't seen them with ambidextrous controls. Also, Glocks don't have a manual/external safety. And thanks for the warm welcome! I'm all the way up in the land of ten thousand lakes; Minnesota.


----------



## 45Sidekick

the 3rd gen can be converted to lefty in a few minutes, and the 4th gen is completely ambi except for the slide stop. as for the safety it cant be fixed. my p89 is ambi with external saftey and mag releases, but its alil big for some to carry


----------



## R32Jake

Holly said:


> Product: Smith & Wesson M&P9c - Compact Size, Thumb Safety


Do you have hte M&P9c? What are your thoughts on the Extra "safety-pivot" on the trigger? Also, do these go up for sale used very often? $600 is on the higher end of what I want to pay for my first pistol.


----------



## Holly

Sorry. I do not have one. My husband says the trigger is nice (in store). He almost got one, but I bought him the Sig Sauer Scorpion. As for price, I wish I could help, but I haven't looked for one used.


----------



## 45Sidekick

R32Jake said:


> I know many will say that you don't need/ don't want a safety in a carry gun, but I've heard too many horror stories of accidental discharge, and would like to be on the safe side.
> Thanks!


i was the same way when i first started carrying, but after you get used to carrying, youll see the perks of safe-action triggers, grip safeties, etc... over most externals.


----------



## R32Jake

45Sidekick said:


> i was the same way when i first started carrying, but after you get used to carrying, youll see the perks of safe-action triggers, grip safeties, etc... over most externals.


Yeah, if I can get over this one fact, I'll probably go out and buy a Glock 19.


----------



## 45Sidekick

have you put hands on the glocks? if not id definately suggest doing so even if you decide not to carry one you might find it to be your go to target/range gun. but get something you feel comfortable with, and safe carrying the rest will come in time


----------



## ponzer04

*options*









Ruger SR9c 
my wife has this one and we both enjoy it









Beretta px4 compact- a real dao is available as an option as I have seen on wikipidia so take that as you will I couldn't find that info on the beretta website myself


----------



## VAMarine

45Sidekick said:


> glock 19 but the glock is a sao which should still be fine unless you have a light primer strike, which you'll have to rack it back to try again. but as long as you use premium ammo and buy the gun in relatively good shape and keep it maintained, it will cut down the chances of a light strike. btw welcome from the great state of shooting stuff* alabama


Just to clarify, the Glock is not SAO, it is more of a DAO (as classified by the ATF), when you pull the trigger it finishes cocking the striker and then releases it, two actions, not one.



R32Jake said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, and would appreciate your help for my first handgun. I just received my carry permit, and while I'm not new to guns in general, this will be my first handgun. I will primarily be using this for home defense, range shooting, and occasional carry. I've been doing a lot of research and *think* I know what I want in a gun:
> 
> As the title states, I'm looking for a 9mm compact/subcompact. Being a lefty, I would like something with ambidextrous controls. I also like the idea of having a consistent trigger pull for all shots, hence the dual action only. Lastly, I really would like to find something with an external/manual safety. I know many will say that you don't need/ don't want a safety in a carry gun, but I've heard too many horror stories of accidental discharge, and would like to be on the safe side.
> 
> As if that wasn't enough, I would like something that is both reliable and affordable.
> 
> Does the above combo even exist? (Or does it exist out of the box, I guess I should be asking). I've been looking at a lot of different pistols, but none seem to fit all of my above criteria. Feel free to suggest other alternatives/ compromises to what I'm looking for. After all, I'm hear looking for advise and your expertise!
> 
> Thanks!


The M&P9c with the thumb safety is your best option for what you're asking for and even looking at new guns should be under $600. The SR9C comes close, but the M&P is a little more...refined? Than the SR9 and I think the safety levers on the Ruger are too darn small. They made them just the right size for people that don't want to use it, which means it's too small for those that DO want to use it.


----------



## 45Sidekick

VAMarine said:


> Just to clarify, the Glock is not SAO, it is more of a DAO (as classified by the ATF), when you pull the trigger it finishes cocking the striker and then releases it, two actions, not one.


now thats splitting hairs even though technically it would be considered DAO, it's too close to a SAO to really stir up an uproar, i think anyways..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

single action only releases the hammer/striker ONLY
double action only loads tension AND releases the hammer/striker (regardless of any preload due to firing or racking a round into the chamber)

not an opinion thing, its a pretty well defined action.


----------



## 45Sidekick

all im saying is that i assumed it was a sao, as it, without knowing that it loaded tension and releases the striker, has the same fundamentals as a sao, as you have to cock it each time or rely on it to auto load to perform the cock. so please understand no harm intended, and i didnt know that the glock had the dao feature


----------



## VAMarine

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> single action only releases the hammer/striker ONLY
> double action only loads tension AND releases the hammer/striker (regardless of any preload due to firing or racking a round into the chamber)
> 
> *not an opinion thing, its a pretty well defined action.*


Exactly.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

45Sidekick said:


> all im saying is that i assumed it was a sao, as it, without knowing that it loaded tension and releases the striker, has the same fundamentals as a sao, as you have to cock it each time or rely on it to auto load to perform the cock. so please understand no harm intended, and i didnt know that the glock had the dao feature


no harm was felt.... and its confusing even to us dinosaurs who remember the days when the "three musketeers" were the "three guys with them thin little swords and flamboyant feathered hats"


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

the action is defined by the function the trigger serves and when.....

what does the trigger do?

just release the hammer/striker? sao
adds tension then releases the hammer/striker? doa
add tension first round then releases hammer only there after ? traditional da/sa


----------



## 45Sidekick

lol thats hilarious you'll just have to remember i'm only 21. i have some descent knowledge on firearms but not nearly all the knowledge, you'll just have to look over my ignorance and pull me to the side to fill me in lol


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

45Sidekick said:


> lol thats hilarious you'll just have to remember i'm only 21. i have some descent knowledge on firearms but not nearly all the knowledge, you'll just have to look over my ignorance and pull me to the side to fill me in lol


this is the smartest thing i have seen come out of a newbs brain in a long time.....

i have had firearms in my hands since i was 8, been tearing them apart since i was ten..... had my own shop and still i dont know enough to call myself an expert on much..... and to be honest, i like it when someone corrects me, it keeps me honest (but be damned sure you can PROVE youre right)


----------



## 45Sidekick

lol im not the worst i've owned my fair share of guns and keep adding them, right now i have a collection of 17 in all. but at my rate in about 2 years ill have around 50 or more. so i definately have some pretty good experience for my age, and hope to gain as much experience as i can afford, since shooting/collecting is not cheap.


----------



## chessail77

S&W M&P series pistols have all the features you outlined and you can find some at Bud's online for reasonable prices....JJ


----------



## R32Jake

chessail77 said:


> S&W M&P series pistols have all the features you outlined and you can find some at Bud's online for reasonable prices....JJ


Thank you guys for all the help. This is obviously a very active forum!

I'm really liking the M&P 9c. My only question is regarding the trigger. I haven't held/shot a &P 9c yet. Does anyone have any info on the extra "safety-pivot" trigger? What is the function? How does it operate.

Thanks again!


----------



## berettatoter

R32Jake, you might want to also look at Taurus.:smt1099


----------



## Holly

Have you seen/held triggers like that on the SR9c, in the middle of the trigger? It's like that. It's a physical stop/safety for the trigger to help prevent accidental discharge. Doesn't add any extra weight, just feels a little funny until you get used to it. (*Info is from my husband, ponzer04)


----------



## ponzer04

you can see the pivoting trigger safety on the ruger in the pic from my previous post. and on the ruger you cant tell it is there it doesn't add weight to the trigger since it deactivates as soon as you put your finger on the trigger


----------

